# Did you try to imitate movie characters?



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

This is something that has plagued me my whole life even into adulthood. Did anybody else day dream, try to act like and dress like a certain fictional/movie or historical character? I had this problem even in my 30s. I'd watch the movie over 100 times and become obsessed with trying to act/talk/dress/look like a certain movie character. I still don't understand why I did it.


----------



## greppel (Jan 31, 2011)

yup


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

when i was a lil kid i would watch wwf and start doing jumps off various bedroom furniture into my bed. you can't forget using the towel as cape pretending to be batman or superman.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm, can't say I have to the extent you mention. Although sometimes I randomly break into character, people from books or movies, and talk in funny accents. It's kinda comforting actually, being able to step out of myself and pretend to be someone else.. you don't take negative judgments that personally because you know it's not your real self that people are criticizing.


----------



## bigboi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah. I still do. I imitate characters like Jim carrey. Arnold scwhartzeneger. Jean Claude van damme. Nutty professor. Fat Albert. I just do like quotes and stuff. Idk I'm weird.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

I try to emulate The Dude from The Big Lebowski but I can never achieve his level of calm.


----------



## Paradox11 (Mar 5, 2011)

I sometimes 'borrow' characteristics I like from characters and try to incorporate them into my personality. But I've never tried to emulate a single character fully. It sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I tried to emulate "Perry" (Richard Tyson) from Two-Moon Junction. I even bought boots and pants like his. Too bad my personality is more like Kramer's. Here's one my favourite scenes:






The guy is a total stud, the way he talks and gets the woman (Sherylin Fenn) in that movie. The music is amazing also.


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

I am often told I remind people of Dr.Who. So I imagine I imitate certain aspects of the character subconsciously. I am a big fan after all.


----------



## Chivor (Mar 9, 2011)

Kon said:


> I tried to emulate "Perry" (Richard Tyson) from Two-Moon Junction. I even bought boots and pants like his. Too bad my personality is more like Kramer's. Here's one my favourite scenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not seen this film. Will check it out.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I do that all the time.
Yet I love acting and hope to be an actress so I have an excuse, maybe? :yes


----------



## Sollozzo (Mar 2, 2011)

I never tried to emulate a movie character per se, but I definitely have watched a movie 100 times and memorized every line. I've been doing that since a kid. Its so crazy that I can even recite some lines that are in other languages (Like in the Godfather and Inglourious Basterds). And if I find a certain scene riveting I can watch it 100 times also.

My ex girlfriend thought I was loony for that...she'd watch a great movie once and never want to see it again.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I always wanted to be Tyler Durden from Fight Club.


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, but another thing that really helps me is comparing people I am with to fictional characters. I notice that once I "understand" someone enough to say that his/her personality is a "Faith from BTVS", I am more comfortable, because I "understand" the person more. I can then listen/talk to them and make better eye contact, etc.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

guilty


----------



## Grace But Loon (Mar 1, 2011)

I used to think I was "possessed" by Al Capone as a teenager. I used to go round with pin striped suits, spats and everything, even bought myself a tommy gun.

Beat that. :um


----------



## firoz786 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey my brother did this most of his highschool years up to just last year (33 years old then). He had a cocaine problem and he was diagnosed with szhiz & personality problem (dont know the exact medical word) (by the way, I am not saying you have this ! ) He literally would watch movies and try to talk, act and dress like them even look in the mirror and try to copy what the character did (facial expressions)


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

yes yes and yes! they help me in real life with different situations


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I went through a phase of trying to emulate various onscreen badasses in both demeanor and attitude (e.g., Stallone characters outside of _Rhinestone_. Even _Rhinestone_ at one point). In reality, I was more like _Dead Prostitute Number 1_ from _Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer_.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Not completely imitate, but they rub off on me sometimes. Once, I was inspired to spitefully quit my job on the spot after watching Nick Nolte in _Who'll Stop the Rain_ the day before. Other than that, Warren Oates in _Cockfighter _maybe.


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

Another note: i think being obsessed with a character sometimes help me out when i feel very weak at a moment. When i try to be like that character i feel happy and strong inside:yes A few days later i get bored trying to be like him/her or i will find another character i want to be like:b But yeah... the obsessing can get so far that i sometimes plan my future to live the same life as that character, weird eh?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It is my goal in life to be the female version of Christopher Walken.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

wows me to see this up
I always did this esp when i was younger.. now i trued to tone it down but since i have no one to be my muse i feel pointless


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I think this is another reason I hated going to the movies with other people. When I went by myself, I could really get into the character/movie much moreso than going with someone else. I still don't understand why people like to go in groups to see a movie. That just wrecks the atmosphere/escapability/dream-ability of a movie. I always enjoy a movie more when I see it on my own.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I do that, but it never really comes out how I think it should.. But I watch a lot of anime and I sometimes pick little things that a character does and try to do it in my life. Eh, never works out as I hope it would. I tried changing my personality a little to make it fit to a character, but it doesn't work. Sure doesn't stop me from trying though. =/


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Kon said:


> I think this is another reason I hated going to the movies with other people. When I went by myself, I could really get into the character/movie much moreso than going with someone else. I still don't understand why people like to go in groups to see a movie. That just wrecks the atmosphere/escapability/dream-ability of a movie. I always enjoy a movie more when I see it on my own.


I don't mind watching movies on my own, but I sometimes find it a little better when I'm with other people. Well, all depending on the movie and the situation. But I feel that movies that deal more with comedy, I find them more humorous when I'm with friends. Maybe that's because im a loser and I'm desperate for any human interaction.


----------

